# volteador



## basiek.was

Se refiere al volteador de concreto. No encuentro la traducción, pero también supongo que ha de haber otra palabra para lo mismo, que a lo mejor se use en otras partes del mundo y por eso es que no encuentro nada... Alguien sabe??


----------



## baufred

*el volteador (en general) - die Kippeinrichtung/das Kippgestell (allg.)*

> en el caso de hormigón o piezas prefabricadas de hormigón (LA > concrete) - die Wendeeinrichtung für Beton-Fertigteile

@Sowka: Betonmischer - la hormigonera ;-)

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## basiek.was

No creo que se refiera a esto, porque habla del ¨acabado con volteador¨. Supongo que se trata de una herramienta como esta:

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...-dYjZD0uM:&usg=__EEa2ukpisQCiI99gckVtdRUCcVc=


----------



## baufred

... con éste pequeño contexto ...* sí*   ... una pequeña herramienta para "redondear" los cantos del hormigón recien hecha ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## basiek.was

ya encontré su sinónimo en español: es bordeador de concreto. En inglés edger.


----------



## baufred

entonces ... en Alemán: 
*el volteador (herramienta albañil) - die Kanten-/Eckenkelle/der Kantenstreicher (Maurerwerkzeug)*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------

